# The Puppini Sisters



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 8, 2007)

You should all get their album, it's fantastic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love all the songs, but specially their version of Wuthering Heights and In the mood. They can adjust their voices soooooooo perfectly. They're AWESOME!






Check them out in YouTube!
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM_K6fH3_gg*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1cHfzmi5Ic*


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 8, 2007)

The animated video is so cute.  Is this really an album or a cd?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_The animated video is so cute. Is this really an album or a cd?_

 
It is a CD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's also available to download as a torrent, if you want to listen to a few songs first!


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

i heard them on russell brands radio show on bbc 6 music last year!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 11, 2007)

I love it!  I love music from the 40s and that is definitely their inspiration.  If you like that style of music, check out The Andrews Sisters.  They are the from the 40s and I adore them.  I even have them on my iPod!


----------

